# Admission in Private Medical Colleges



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

Can some one please help me out! My aggregate is 72% ... and I have applied for cmh, fmh, skzmdc, shalamar, nawaz sharif complex and uol... Is there a chance of getting in any of them?  or do I have to repeat?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

i think you have a chance in UOL and Sharif and a very low one at SMDC and FMH as well ..you are going for BDS or MBBS ?

best of luck and hopefully you wont have to repeat dont worry.... btw why didnt u apply in LMDC ?


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Reply*

Oh sorry , forgot to mention LMDC. But in the interview they were like what does your dad do? and the moment I told them he is a DR and works in K.S.A, they said we can take you on overseas seats because on local seats it's difficult ... 

I'm going for MBBS. BDS is not an option. I hope I won't have to repeat.
So, regarding UOL and Sharif, which ones better?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

my aggregate is also 72% . i have been called for interview in riphah international university. i gave interview at rlmc too so should i wait for rlmc? my name dint come in first merit list of akhter saeed.... please guide me


----------



## Muneeb Akram (Sep 27, 2012)

Amal said:


> Oh sorry , forgot to mention LMDC. But in the interview they were like what does your dad do? and the moment I told them he is a DR and works in K.S.A, they said we can take you on overseas seats because on local seats it's difficult ...
> 
> I'm going for MBBS. BDS is not an option. I hope I won't have to repeat.
> So, regarding UOL and Sharif, which ones better?


:0...ull definitely get into UOL ...
well i would go for UOL , if i were to choose between Sharif and UOL , as UOL is a 'LIVING' university , they have bonfires,shows,events full time party scene 
....5 years dil lagga rahay ga ...

and WTF @ LMDC...they said the same thing to mee 
when they asked about my fathers profession they said well give u a foreign seat for sure but local may ur merit is V less


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Muneeb Akram said:


> :0...ull definitely get into UOL ...
> well i would go for UOL , if i were to choose between Sharif and UOL , as UOL is a 'LIVING' university , they have bonfires,shows,events full time party scene
> ....5 years dil lagga rahay ga ...
> 
> ...


Muneeb do u knw when lmdc will tell that we are selected or not ?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Amal said:


> Oh sorry , forgot to mention LMDC. But in the interview they were like what does your dad do? and the moment I told them he is a DR and works in K.S.A, they said we can take you on overseas seats because on local seats it's difficult ...
> 
> I'm going for MBBS. BDS is not an option. I hope I won't have to repeat.
> So, regarding UOL and Sharif, which ones better?


UOL should be a better choice i guess caz sharif is alot more expencive but uol is really far from the main city .. if u are planing to stay at dorms then its better and i am not sure if there is any fifference in quality of studies and facilities.


----------



## HumaHamna (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello! 

Has UOL got nice facilities?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

i don't think so that UOL is a gud option .... its not recognized sector and SHARIF is much more better than UOL i guess


----------

